# Lemon tetra fry breeding?



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I just looked into my fry tank with Lemon Tetra fry that are approximately 4-6 months old and found some newly hatched fry. Do they breed that young?. Also, have been curious about how long it takes for the fry to grow out into adult fish.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I'm not willing to ship, so unless you live in or near Salem Oregon, I won't be able to help. I have a LFS that's willing to take all my babies...


----------

